# Prescription for Nutritional Healing - DP Edition



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

I have the book "Prescription for Nutritional Healing" by Phyllis Balch, and I love it, but, not surprisingly, it does not have an entry for Depersonalization, so I will try to make one up.

Note: DP isn't my only mental health issue, it's just the most dominant. I also experience mild to moderate psychosis including illusions, hallucinations, pseudo-catatonia, paranoia, among other symptoms. I've been diagnosed with several schizophrenia spectrum disorders, but my psychologist has essentially said that I don't meet the full criteria for anything in the DSM (which I will rant about sooner or later in another post).

Here's what I'm currently taking and why:

*B Complex/Sublingual B Complex:* I'm a vegetarian, so it's helpful anyway, but I've been taking this for the past 6 months or so to combat psychosis, intrusive thoughts and depression. There's definitely a difference. If I forget to take it for a couple of days I feel like crap.

*Extra Niacin (B-3)**:* I take this on an as-needed basis because it causes a flush, which can be very uncomfortable (though it only lasts about 15-20 minutes). But if I'm having an extra bad day with voices in my head, intrusive thoughts, or hallucinations, it definitely keeps them at bay.

*GABA: *I started taking this about a month ago (Solgar brand). I started feeling a difference within about a half hour. I take 500 mg in the morning and another 500 mg an hour or two before bed--always on an empty stomach. My social anxiety has gotten significantly better. It works like a more subtle Xanax. It helps to lift the DP a bit. It's not gone, but it feels like I have a little more control over it. This is probably the most powerful thing I use along with the B Vitamins.

*L-Theanine**:* I've been taking this for maybe about 2 weeks now. The first time I used it, it actually made me really irritable, so I only took it at night with my GABA. For the past few days, I started taking it with my morning GABA and I don't notice the irritability any more, and it boosts the effect of the GABA. (note: a few times, Xanax and Klonopin have made me really pissy--this might just be a weird fluke for me.)

*Flaxseed Oil/Evening Primrose Oil: *Just trying to get my daily Omegas. I started taking them about 3 weeks ago. I haven't really noticed it doing much, but I know they're good for me and I'm probably lacking Omegas in my diet anyway, so I will continue to take them. I have yet to see what happens if I stop taking them, though.

*Lecithin: *I started taking this maybe a week ago to see if it would help with brain fog. It seems to help, but I haven't been taking it long enough to determine whether it's a placebo effect or not. I may also not be taking enough.

*DMAE**: *I take this on an as-need basis for focus and energy. I take half of the recommended dose because the full dose gives me side effects (more rapid heart rate and somewhat labored breathing). The half dose doesn't give me the side effects, but it does help with focus and energy without interfering with sleep. I have noticed that it also helps relieve the DP a bit, but I'm also not sure if that's a placebo effect because I don't take it every day.

*ALCAR: *This seems to help with mental clarity and energy. The effects are not profound, at least not yet, but I certainly noticed a difference when I ran out.

*NAC (N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine): *I just began this today because it seems to be promising for brain activity. They use this in hospitals for acetaminophen overdose, which I found quite interesting: when I was 15 overdosed on acetaminophen. Though I can't say for sure, I feel it is probable that they gave this to me while I was in emergency. The next day, when I was settled into the psych wing, I felt AMAZING. I always attributed this to simply the feeling of survival after a near-death experience, but perhaps the NAC had something to do with it...

I recently tried *L-Tyrosine*, which I believe could be beneficial for some of you folks on here, but it completely sedated me. It's supposed to give you energy and sense of well-being because it raises dopamine, which people with DP are theorized to have a deficiency of, but it knocked me to the floor like an anti-psychotic! So, although I had a bizarre, contradictory response to it, I say give it a shot if you think you have a dopamine deficiency.

Also try a *gluten-free diet*. I have severely restricted my gluten intake for the past 9 months or so, and it has helped tremendously with my more psychotic symptoms.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I wish you all the best in your healing process. I just started talking B complex vitamins, Magnesium, Vitamin D, Fish Oil, Ginko and L-theanine. Its only been a few days so I havent noticed anything yet but I am hopeful. The worst part of my DP/DR is the brain fog and feeling like I am developing Alzheimer or dementia. Terrible memory and feel like I am brain dead most of the day. Ugh sorry to vent. Anyways, I would be glad to hear how the supplements treat you, especially the ones you are using for brain fog. Good Luck!


----------

